# Gilden Intro



## Maraxos (12. Januar 2011)

Hallo Liebe buffed gemeinde,

Ich bin ja gerade dabei für meine gilde ne HP fertig zu stellen und da wir mommentan ziemlich erfolgreich raiden und ich von den bosskämpfen videos gemacht habe möchte ich für die videos ein anfangs intro ds ja so 13 - 15 sek geht oder so ka und da ich in intros erstellen ec net so begabt bin sondern eher was das grafik design ec zutuhn hat hab ich ne frage an euch und zwahr,

ich wollte fragen ob einer so nett ist und für unsre gilde ein intro erstellen kann, natürlich würde der jenige entlohnt werden.

wenn weitere fragen bestehen bitte lasst es mich wissen via PM wer echt erfreut wenn sich einer bereit erklärt.
schon mal vielen dank dafür

sowas wie das intro
http://www.youtube.com/user/apeboyscom


----------



## Maraxos (14. Januar 2011)

bitte meldet euch ich brauche da umbedingt hilfe


----------

